# Sigh - glitter cleanup



## JLNorthGA (Jun 28, 2014)

Had the dance recital and the children's camp in the Playhouse.

Glitter throughout and also sequins and "jewels". 

I have a couple of push brooms. I also have an old shop vacuum.

I am willing to spring for another shop vacuum if y'all can suggest a better one.

I was thinking about getting brush attachments as opposed to the regular attachments.


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Only one? Your lucky, we usually have 8. A dust mop and a regular mop usually get most of it for us. You'll have to mop several times, and change the water often but you'll get there eventually. You'll also have to accept that you'll never get all of it and learn to be happy with getting most of it. We find missed glitter and fake snow year round that creeps out of wherever it hides.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 28, 2014)

Glitter is the herpes of this world. Thank god my venue is a sand arena and it all disappear.


----------



## alyx92 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm running a show with 3 confetti shots per show. We're running this for about 8 weeks, so it's a lot of glitter :shock:


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 29, 2014)

Have fun with that. I usually say a rough vacuum then sweep and mop. Not much you can do otherwise. At least the vacuum will reduce the spread.
I have a friend who says that glitter is what pixies leave behind when they are done "having their way with you".

You'll find glitter for years from this show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YCTLightTech (Jul 28, 2014)

Glitter, like feathers, are forever. I'm still finding feathers from a production 3 years ago!
I just refer to glitter as 'theater jewelery'.


----------



## SHCP (Aug 16, 2014)

After a particularly glittery ballet a couple of years ago, I made a "sticky roller", which consisted of a foam paint roller with double sided tape wrapped around it. We made about six of these and had the crew roll out the stage a couple of times. Did not get it all (nothing can), but it did grab quite a bit, and got a bunch of those pesky mylar ones that the broom never can pick up. I keep a few dried up rollers specifically to wrap and make these after ballets.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 16, 2014)

SHCP said:


> After a particularly glittery ballet a couple of years ago, I made a "sticky roller", which consisted of a foam paint roller with double sided tape wrapped around it. We made about six of these and had the crew roll out the stage a couple of times. Did not get it all (nothing can), but it did grab quite a bit, and got a bunch of those pesky mylar ones that the broom never can pick up. I keep a few dried up rollers specifically to wrap and make these after ballets.



The residue from the double sided tape didn't stay on the floor?


----------



## SHCP (Aug 16, 2014)

Not at all. The tape gets less tacky almost immediately. I experiment with a lot of different tapes to see which work best. Cheap dollar store packing tape is my choice at the moment.


----------

